# Would love some feedback on my new website



## tjturner (Jun 10, 2013)

I have just set up a new website for my business and would love some feedback on it

Here is the link to the site www.scentaliciousbytanja.weebly.com

Thanks

Tanja


----------



## Clemmey (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Tanja! I checkout out your website and have some feedback.  When I open up to it  and mouse over your drop down menus they drop down below the current screen that I am on. So I would either: A. Move the drop down menus to the left or B. move them to the top, so that when they drop down they are in full view of the current screen. Same goes when I go to look at your products, they are 1/2 cut off below the screen that I am viewing... On the other hand I *love *your color scheme and was *thrilled *that you used similar fonts throughout your webpage. Did you intend to have a white bar going across the top of the pages? 

It's also pretty darn easy to surf around, which is nice. I wish you had more pictures of your bars of soaps ( I am a visual learner/shopper), but that can come later. 

Overall I give it a solid B if this is your 1st webpage, definitely better than some I have seen for starters!


----------



## tjturner (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for that. No I don't intend to have the white bar at the top of the page actually I have had lots of website but this one is my second one as my original site I will be closing down and found it hard to use as I like weebly alot easier. I will be adding more products to the site as I make them. 

I can get rid of the drop down menu and just have the buttons on the website which I was thinking of doing and it might be alot easier to use instead

Tanja


----------



## obnaturals (Jun 11, 2013)

I fo have feedback however I am going to send you  private message instead


----------



## babyblues (Jun 11, 2013)

I think you might want to watch the depth of your pages. I was once told that more than 2 clicks to get to a product page was too many and you'd lose customers from confusion and/or irritation. From the page linked in your post, it took me 3 to 4 clicks to find products. I would either have more categories from the start or group more things together under the main categories. 

I also think that you're losing valuable real estate by having so much free space and a large logo with a tagline at the top. All of the important parts for anyone visiting your site are falling off the bottom of the screen.

I do like the colors and the font usage throughout the site. You don't see that too much anymore since we all follow "the rules". It's a nice change, in my opinion.


----------



## Red panda (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Tanja,
I have just looked over your site. It looks great and I think you have done a great job. It was easy to navigate around and quick. It looks basic and not complicated. The only thing I would suggest is for the drop down menu for your store products, the grey is a bit hard to read with the white back drop> perhaps a darker colour would be easier to read. 
Other than that well done.


----------



## Relle (Jun 11, 2013)

My suggestion would be to alphabetise your scents as it looks a bit messy.


----------



## tjturner (Jun 11, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> My suggestion would be to alphabetise your scents as it looks a bit messy.



Thanks for that.  Just updated it on the website


----------



## tjturner (Jun 13, 2013)

I have now changed the look of my store at http://scentaliciousbytanja.weebly.com/store.html would love some new feedback on the new look


----------



## Relle (Jun 13, 2013)

Just had a look and in the scents I would delete the letters that don't have any scents next to them, they are not needed, also on one of the men's soap photo you have the date on it - get rid of that or take another photo and you have tanya's scentalicious across all your photos, I presume that's for copyright, the only problem is I want to look at your product and not your name on every photo, its very distracting.


----------



## welsh black (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi tanja. I thought the site was quick and easy to get around and well set up.  I only looked at the soap section and can see that the customer picks his her own soap and scent.  I would have thought that would be a logistical and stock nightmare and I also think most people don't know what they want, they want to be seduced by a lovely mix of fragrances that you have put together for them, and put that in the description - pink patchouli and vetiverte scents of India - for example.  Then you can make a limited range in stock for speedy delivery.  I think most "normal" customers who are not fixated on smells and soap like us would rather be given a choice of mixes .  I may be wrong but if you have looked at your target market then perhaps there are customers who know exactly what they want.  Good luck !


----------



## tjturner (Jun 13, 2013)

welsh black said:


> Hi tanja. I thought the site was quick and easy to get around and well set up.  I only looked at the soap section and can see that the customer picks his her own soap and scent.  I would have thought that would be a logistical and stock nightmare and I also think most people don't know what they want, they want to be seduced by a lovely mix of fragrances that you have put together for them, and put that in the description - pink patchouli and vetiverte scents of India - for example.  Then you can make a limited range in stock for speedy delivery.  I think most "normal" customers who are not fixated on smells and soap like us would rather be given a choice of mixes .  I may be wrong but if you have looked at your target market then perhaps there are customers who know exactly what they want.  Good luck !



Thanks for that.  I have removed that and will be adding more scents to the list or do you think that I should have each scent with it's own description compare to what it is now on the website


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 18, 2013)

I think you have a wonderful color scheme. I also like how you have photos of most of your products, including the photos on your store page. Well done!


----------

